# Tell me how I did today



## foster2100 (Jan 30, 2016)

Good, bad or did I lose on the bottles or break even. I'm fairly new to this and just am wanting advice. 
 The most expensive was the porcelain marble at $4, I didn't spend over $10 on all of it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 30, 2016)

Its subjective, I think you did okay, the soda is  probably worth what you paid for everything, so you came out on the other stuff. And if you like the things you bought its okay anyways.........Andy


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 30, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> Its subjective, I think you did okay, the soda is  probably worth what you paid for everything, so you came out on the other stuff. And if you like the things you bought its okay anyways.........Andy




Im just trying to get a feel for what I'm doing exactly and what is reasonable and if I'm getting taken or not on an item. What I did was bought inside of my price range and tried to make deals like bundling together. I know I'm not ready to buy embossed bottles because of my lack of knowledge right now. I'm just hoping that some of you with more experience than myself can help me become better acquainted with this.


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol I know I can be annoyance sometimes and I really do thank you all. I honestly and sincerely try not to make guesses or dumb comments on things that I don't know nothing about.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 31, 2016)

Not an annoyance, we can ignore those, feel free to ask anything you want, the only dumb question is the one not asked. My best advice to you is get a book on bottle pricing, like Kovels or mike Pollak, their prices are high but it helps you to get a feel on embossed bottles. THERE are some great FINDS out there in junk stores Salvation army stores etc, and it might as well be you that finds them. JUST last year a Wolffs cobalt bitters was found at a junk store, and it was bought for less than 20.00 dollars and is worth maybe thirty thousand or more, so I say GO FOR IT....Andy


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes I know flip antiques sometimes, but really I do more with what I find. Bottles was really just introduced to me in the past 2-3 years because I didn't know the potential in them, but I'm probably going to be collecting them primarily. As far as the Kovels goes do you have any experience with the e-book, like as far as the expansiveness of it or do you know? I think that would be the main draw for me as far as I'm concerned having it in a digital format would be far more useful for me plus I can't lose it. Lol.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 31, 2016)

I have an online account at Kovels .com, I don't know about the e-book, but you can search the site and come up with some bottle pricing. You can find the bottle books on flea bay sometimes real cheap, just don't bother with all the old ones, as there price guides were not that good, and are out of date anyways....Andy


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 31, 2016)

Right I was talking with the wife earlier and the e-book could be an invaluable tool for thrift store, yard sale and antique shopping. I was talking with an bottle collector and he was saying that he uses Muncys for his bottle collecting but I've searched online and have not been able to find it, ever heard of it?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 31, 2016)

did he mean Munsey as in Cecil Munsey, who did write a bottle book, but quite a few years ago.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 31, 2016)

found it, go to CecilMunsey.com  He is a writer of all kinds of bottle articles....Andy


----------



## foster2100 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2016)

It might be this one but he wrote others also."The Illustrated Guide to Collecting Bottles". It was my first book on the subject and I still like going through it.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byli...field-author=Cecil.+Munsey&sort=relevancerank


----------

